# Ramp walking toys



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

*Ramp walking toys*

This post has been moved.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


Been thinking of making some of these myself. Hope you post any follow up work.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


*Top blog Tony thank you*,

But the heading & the subject matter don't line up….Wombat & kangaroo/wallaby??


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


Pretty cool. I can see the little ones having a lot of fun with these, and without batteries!


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.





> *Top blog Tony thank you*,
> 
> But the heading & the subject matter don t line up….Wombat & kangaroo/wallaby??
> 
> - crowie


Deliberate mistake to see if anyone is paying attention


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


You are a Wombat!

Deliberate Mistake indeed ….Fair suck of the sausage


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


Neat little toy! 
Welcome to LJs !


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.





> You are a Wombat!
> 
> Deliberate Mistake indeed ….Fair suck of the sausage
> 
> - robscastle


Naughty, naughty, not that kind of wombat. Thought it was fair suck of the sauce bottle, compliments of our illustrious PM.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


Thanks for sharing.

I am not familiar with ramp walking toys, in this toy am I correct in assuming that both feet are glued to the dowel that privets freely in the body's hole.


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.





> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am not familiar with ramp walking toys, in this toy am I correct in assuming that both feet are glued to the dowel that privets freely in the body s hole.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


Good question - see the image below:










Removed one leg to show the mechanism - no batteries!

The original used dowels, to reduce friction to a minimun in this experiment I used nails. If it is to be for a child, dowels would be better.

The red dot is the pivot point, able to rotate freely in the body, press fit in the legs.

The blue dot is the nail (dowel) that links the two legs. The green lines are the front and back stops to limit the rotation of the legs.

The yellow circle is a dowel washer to keep the legs from rubbing up against the body. It is not attached to the body, it fits onto the red dot nail.

In production I would use a drill press to drill the holes for the dowels, because you want to make the holes perpendicular. And make plastic washer/spacers.

Hope that helps to explain.


----------



## Murphy713 (Apr 27, 2021)

MagicSawDust said:


> *Ramp walking toys*
> 
> This post has been moved.


I have built the wombat and a rabbit. The wombat basically walks a straight line. The rabbit runs to the right all the way down the ramp. I have been sanding very small amounts on the left leg to see if that corrects it. I have not seen much improvement. So i am looking for the correct way to tune the toys. The rabbit works the same as the wombat.


----------

